# Katie Price (aka Jordan) @ launch of lingerie at George of Asda, UK - 14.11.09 x23 HQ



## Mandalorianer (6 Dez. 2009)




----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2009)

:thx: dir für die Pics von Miss Busen


----------



## Katzun (6 Dez. 2009)

klasse bilder

:thx


----------



## Q (6 Dez. 2009)

Lustige Präsentation  :thx:


----------



## xxsurfer (13 Dez. 2009)

Also der BH ist sicherlich eine Sonderanfertigung....

Danke für die sexy Collection !


----------



## koftus89 (6 Okt. 2012)

aha, keine fotos.


----------

